# RCI Membership Question



## NJDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Since RCI membership is included with the Hilton membership, what is the best way to handle an existing weeks account with several years prepaid?  I am in the process of becoming a Hilton owner and have no need for a weeks account. Should I simply cancel the weeks account and rejoin through Hilton?


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 28, 2008)

You may want to keep your independent membership for a while, at least until you've booked an RCI stay thru Hilton.  _In theory_, HGVC can put the RCI-world at your feet.  All it costs you is whatever the point-value is plus a small booking fee.  But booking thru HGVC is a bit clunky.

To do so, you have to call Hilton and ask _them_ if _they_ can find a resort for you, approximating where and when you want to go... like "anyplace West of Kansas in the Fall."  If nothing is available, you have to try again later, or pay a small fee for a continuing search.

HGVC really needs a more robust online reservation system, like what Hilton uses for their hotels, so we can check availability of affiliates for ourselves.  Its like Hilton thinks that we're to little to cross the street alone.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 28, 2008)

Thing to remember too is the RCI option of HGVC is separate from any other weeks account you have with RCI...in otherwords you can't roll your other account into the HGVC one or vice versa.

Effectively, HGVC is given one giant RCI points account which it can book RCI properties on behalf of it's members.   HGVC has RCI specialists who are trained on the RCI computers and will do the booking for you manipulating the RCI inventory and making the conversion from HGVC to RCI points based on the RCI unit and season you are booking.  One time we had a very knowledgable HGVC specialist who was able to nab some nights out of RCI rental inventory and book them for us using our HGVC points.  I don't know how she did it, but it is possible if you have someone who knows how to work the RCI inventory.

HGVC will want to book you exclusively in Gold Crown resorts, and depending on your HGVC agent you may have to convince them if you want a specific resort which is GC.


----------



## NJDave (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tips.  Since I have no use for the weeks account, I will cancel it once the Hilton account is activated.


----------



## Janann (Dec 6, 2008)

*Should I join RCI as a weeks or points member?*

 I own two HVGC Las Vegas Strip memberships -- one is every year, and one is every other year.  Should I join RCI as a weeks member or points member?  Based on what was written above, it sounds like I should join as a points member.  I'm frustrated with HGVC's inability to locate anything on my wish list for the Caribbean next summer, and I'm anxious to look online myself.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 6, 2008)

Janann said:


> I own two HVGC Las Vegas Strip memberships -- one is every year, and one is every other year.  Should I join RCI as a weeks member or points member?  Based on what was written above, it sounds like I should join as a points member.  I'm frustrated with HGVC's inability to locate anything on my wish list for the Caribbean next summer, and I'm anxious to look online myself.  Thanks everyone!


 As a HGVC owner, you automatically become a RCI member thru the HGVC corporate membership. Any other TS you own must have their own individual RCI membership.

If the only TS you own is HGVC TS, then you can't individually join RCI at all.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 7, 2008)

Janann said:


> I'm frustrated with HGVC's inability to locate anything on my wish list for the Caribbean next summer, and I'm anxious to look online myself.  Thanks everyone!



The trick to the Caribbean is to search.  You can't just look online and find something, it does happen that stuff is just sitting there for you to find.   Putting in a search is your best bet.

The second issue with the Caribbean is the size of units.  If you are looking for a 2 BR unit good luck, they are limited in availability and may never make it as a deposit.  There are more studios and a few 1 BR in the Caribbean than 2 BRs.

Using HGVC access to RCI Points at the exact day of the 10 month mark might be your best bet.

What island and unit size are you looking for?  When did you start looking?


----------



## jhm40cu (Feb 5, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> As a HGVC owner, you automatically become a RCI member thru the HGVC corporate membership. Any other TS you own must have their own individual RCI membership.
> 
> If the only TS you own is HGVC TS, then you can't individually join RCI at all.



1) Will I ever have an option to choose whether to joing as a RCI Week member or Point member?

2) Is the corporate account only for those who purchased their TSs from HGVC?


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 5, 2009)

*NOTE: This is an old thread that got bumped*



jhm40cu said:


> 1) Will I ever have an option to choose whether to joing as a RCI Week member or Point member?


I don't think so but it shouldn't matter because HGVC participates in both weeks and points and the HGVC exchange requirement is the same. 
See the HGVC point value for RCI exchanges on page 18 - https://www.hgvclub.com/images2/GrandTimes/pdf/GT_English_Spring_2008.pdf



> 2) Is the corporate account only for those who purchased their TSs from HGVC?


Yes, the HGVC corporate account is for your HGVC TS only. 
For example, RCI has three accounts for me - two corporate accounts (one for my HGVC TS and one for Disney TS) and an individual weeks account for my other TS.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 5, 2009)

If you want to access RCI directly, without having to rely on HGVC to make a booking for you, you'll need to keep your individual account.  HGVC does not allow you to do this yourself... they make the call.  

As I said elsewhere, like you are Cinderella with a ticket to the ball, but unless HGVC dispatches a pumpkin, you ain't going.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 5, 2009)

> > Quote:
> > 2) Is the corporate account only for those who purchased their TSs from HGVC?
> 
> 
> ...


I do not believe you answered the question: Anyone who is a member of HGVC, gets access to the HGVC RCI corporate account. It doesn't matter how you purchased your TS.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 5, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> I do not believe you answered the question: Anyone who is a member of HGVC, gets access to the HGVC RCI corporate account. It doesn't matter how you purchased your TS.



You're right.    Sorry, I misunderstood the question.


----------



## jhm40cu (Feb 5, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> *NOTE: This is an old thread that got bumped* For example, RCI has three accounts for me - two corporate accounts (one for my HGVC TS and one for Disney TS) and an individual weeks account for my other TS.



What could be the benefit of individual weeks account in addition to two corporate accounts?


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 5, 2009)

The corporate accounts are a benefit of the vacation club you belong to (HGVC, DVC) and you are reliant upon the club to search inventory and book through them, at least with HGVC.  Each system has a limited number of club properties, so having the option to exchange within RCI provides more options and value for these club member owners.

An individual RCI account gives you direct access to the on-line system where you can search the system yourself, learn what's out there, play with options and figure out the angles and deals.  Some resorts are only RCI weeks, some are both weeks & points.   Often an owner must convert their week to points to be part of that program or purchase a week resale which was already converted by another owner.

Points accounts let you access the weeks side of the system as well.  Traditional weeks accounts as I understand it has you depositing your week into the system and see what trading value your week has by seeing what comes up as available exchanges.   

The entire thing can go off into many directions and if like me you have multiple weeks in multiple systems, keeping it all straight can be a challange. :hysterical:    

The week we own which  is not officially closed yet...but close...is Las Vegas Desert Club (aka new Summer Bay) and the wee through which I have an RCI points account through.  With it, I can get into all of the other places I own, except for Gardens @ W.Maui which exchanges through Interval International...a separate exchange company.   The advantage of owning these other properties is they make it easier to obtain high demand/season stays vs: attempting to exchange...although we were discussing just today whether or not it might make sense to do more exhanging with points account and getting rid of one or more of the weeks we have now once the market stablizes.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 5, 2009)

jhm40cu said:


> What could be the benefit of individual weeks account in addition to two corporate accounts?



I use another TS for trading with RCI and II. It is my understanding that I can't combine my other TS with any of my corporate accounts so I had to open a separate account. My non corporate membership also allows me directly online access.

I've never used my HGVC or Disney TS for exchanging. A separate corporate membership was automatically established with each of these


----------



## jhm40cu (Feb 6, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> Points accounts let you access the weeks side of the system as well.  Traditional weeks accounts as I understand it has you depositing your week into the system and see what trading value your week has by seeing what comes up as available exchanges.



Thanks for your response. I am still not clear about this whole RCI Week vs Point member thing. Correct me if I am wrong please:

1) RCI Point members can choose to exchange with either Points or Weeks, but RCI Week members can only exchange with Weeks?

2) HGVC owners can choose either to exchange as Week members or Point members.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 6, 2009)

jhm40cu said:


> Correct me if I am wrong please:
> 
> 1) RCI Point members can choose to exchange with either Points or Weeks, but RCI Week members can only exchange with Weeks?



Weeks-members are limited to other deposited weeks, unless they also have a Points membership.  Per RCI...
RCI Points members who also own at Weeks resorts can choose to receive points for their Weeks deposits via the RCI Points for Deposit program for a small fee, even if that resort is not participating in RCI Points.



jhm40cu said:


> 2) HGVC owners can choose either to exchange as Week members or Point members.



Not exactly.  Its HGVC who is the RCI-member and its HGVC who chooses, not the TS-owner.  HGVC is the elephant in the room.  It throws its weight around to find an available RCI resort and it lets you stay there its "friend."


----------

